# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Εντοπισμος UHF Jammer

## ziki

Χρησιμοποιω επαγγελματικο εξοπλισμο GPS για τοπογραφικες μετρησεις, και το η ραδιοεπικοινωνια μεταξυ του ζευγαριου γινεται μεσω UHF Radio (Για να το πω απλα μη μπω σε λεπτομερειες πως δουλευει το base/rover συστημα). Εν πασει περιπτωση, σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο στην επαρχεια η επικοιωνια μεταξυ του εξοπλισμου ειναι αδυνατη και το επιβεβαιωσα και με αλλο συναδελφο τοπογραφο που εχει επιχειρηση μετρησεις στην περιοχη

Το πιθανοτερο σεναριο στο οποιο καταληξαμε ειναι να εχει εγκατασταθει καποιο UHF scanner στη περιοχη, το οποιο ειναι επικινδυνο οσο και παρανομο. Μπορει με καποιο τροπο να εντοπιστει η εστια του?

----------


## kioan

Για να εντοπίσεις την παρεμβολή πρέπει να διαθέτεις κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό. Κάποιος αναλυτής φάσματος για τις συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες, σε συνδυασμό με μια κατευθυντική κεραία αρκούν για να τον βρεις. Θα κάνεις μερικές μετρήσεις από γύρω περιοχές, σημειώνοντας με γραμμές στον χάρτη την διεύθυνση από όπου λαμβάνεις το συγκεκριμένο σήμα. Η περιοχή όπου θα τέμνονται όλες αυτές οι γραμμές, είναι η θέση του σταθμού που παρεμβάλει.

Ακόμα και να εντοπίσεις την πηγή της παρεμβολής, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για να την σταματήσεις. Γι αυτό θα πρότεινα να ακολουθήσεις την μόνη νόμιμη διαδικασία που μπορεί να φέρει αποτελέσματα:
ΕΕΤΤ > Για Καταναλωτές > Υποβολή καταγγελίας για θέματα παρεμβολών

Aυτό προϋποθέτει πως ο εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιείς είναι σύμφωνος με τον ΕΚΚΖΣ και δεν χρησιμοποιεί συχνότητες που ανήκουν σε κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία. Τι συχνότητες χρησιμοποιεί ο τοπογραφικός εξοπλισμός;

----------


## rama

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι στο Διδυμότοιχο, όπως δηλώνεις στο δημόσιο profile σου, δες και την περίπτωση να υπάρχει κάτι "ευαίσθητο" στην περιοχή που σου εμφανίζει το πρόβλημα.
Ακόμα χειρότερα, μήπως με την δική σου εκπομπή (άθελα) δημιουργείς σε πρόβλημα σε κάποιους που είναι εκεί για να μας προστατεύουν.

----------


## ziki

> Αν το πρόβλημα είναι στο Διδυμότοιχο, όπως δηλώνεις στο δημόσιο profile σου, δες και την περίπτωση να υπάρχει κάτι "ευαίσθητο" στην περιοχή που σου εμφανίζει το πρόβλημα.
> Ακόμα χειρότερα, μήπως με την δική σου εκπομπή (άθελα) δημιουργείς σε πρόβλημα σε κάποιους που είναι εκεί για να μας προστατεύουν.



Το διδυμοτοιχο δεν ισχυει το δημιουργησα παλιοτερα το προφιλ, αλλα εχω ρωτησει και στον οικειο δημο της περιοχης μου δεν υπαρχει καποιο σωμα ασφαλειας, καποια στρατιωτικη εγκατασταση η κατι τελος παντως που να το δικαιολογει αυτο το φαινομενο.

Οχι ρε παιδια σιγα μη δημιουργω εγω το θεμα. Αν και ιντερνατιοναλ οι εταιρειες εξοπλισμου, αν εξεπεμπαν σε παρανομη συχνοτητα θα με ειχε ενημερωσει η επισημη ελληνικη αντιπροσωπια. Στα 450MHz εκπεμπει ο εξοπλισμος (ακολουθει αναλυτικο τεχνικο αποσπασμο στο τελος του παροντος) και παροτι δε το κατεχω το θεμα, θεωρω με βαση τη προηγουμενη δηλωση πως δεν θα ναι καποια παρανομη η ευαισθητη συχνοτητα

Και εφοσον αναφερω πως εχει παρατηρηθει και απο αλλους τοπογραφους με αλλης εταιρειας εξοπλισμο σε διαφορετικη πλησιον συχνοτητα δεν ειναι ιδεα μου, η καποιο δικο μου λαθος εκ παραδρομης στη ρυθμιση. Συν οτι οσον αφορα τον τοπογραφικο εξοπλισμο εκ πεμπει κατα τη διαρκεια της χρησης, δε μιλαμε για καποια μονιμη εγκατασταση απεριοριστης εκπομπης, αλλα αντιθετως εκπομπη για το χρονικο διαστημα που διεξαγωνται οι μετρησεις. Που ακυρωνει το σεναριο να μετρησε ο αλλος τοπογραφος και να τον μπλοκαρα εγω (που ουτως η αλλως απο προπερσυ μου το χε δηλωσει το προβλημα, ενω εγω προ μηνος ξεκινησα να μετραω με gps οργανα οποτε σιγουρα δε συμπεσανε οι μετρησεις του με καποια δικη μου εκπομπη που ηταν τοτε ανυπαρκτη)

Εν πασει περιπτωση με κατι τετοιο θα μπορω να κανω τον εντοπισμο?

https://www.amazon.com/BaoFeng-UV-5R...=baofeng+uv-5r

Εχει και ο θειος μου ενα σκαννερ για το σκαφος του αλλα ειναι vhf γμτ και δεν συμπεφτει στο φασμα, αλλα αμα κανει το παραπανω με 25 ευρω μπορω να διαθεσω να δω τι μπορει να συμβαινει. Την παρεμβολη πως την αντιλαμβανεσαι? Δηλαδω εφοσον δεν ειναι καποιοα συχνοτητα που να ακους κατι, τι θα ακουγεται οταν ρυθμισω τι συχνοτητα που θα υποδηλωνει οτι γινεται χρηση καποιου jammer





> Radio Frequency Management
> 
> Configuration Details
> 
> Hardware Type β Indicates which radio is in the receiver.  This screen controls the 450 MHz UHF Internal radio only.
> 
> Frequency Range β Usually one of the following ranges 410-470, 410-430, 430-450, or 450-470 MHz.
> 
> Tuning step (kHz) β This value is preset dependent upon the locality / country the equipment is being used in. Contact your Trimble dealer if this needs to be changed.
> ...

----------


## jimk

Οχι φιλε δεν μπορεις να κανεις εντοπισμο με αυτο.Θα χρειαστεις ενα πεδιομετρο με αναλυτη φασματος.Αν εχεις καποιον γνωστο εγκαταστατη κεραιων που διαθετει τετοιου ειδους συσκευη (επαγγελματικο και οχι τυπου satlink trimax κλτ..) θα μπορεσεις να κανεις τη δουλεια σου.Εσυ δεν θα καταφερεις να βρεις την παρεμβολη(αν υπαρχει).Πρεπει τη δουλεια να την κανει καποιος εμπειρος που να διαθετει το παραπανω μηχανημα.Σε ποση περιπου αποσταση βρισκονται οι συσκευες σου η μια με την αλλη και δεν εχεις ζευξη;

----------


## ziki

Τιποτα, 4km, και ενω θεωρητικα μπορεις μεχρι και 20Km να εχεις επικοινωνια. Δε το συζητω αφου λεμε εχει και αλλος προβλημα στην ιδια περιοχη κατι υποπτο σιγουρα συμβαινει. Εδω εχω μετρησει σε βουνο διπλα σε κεραια που αν υπηρχε θμα παρεμβολων δε θα χα ζευξη για κανενα λογο. Θα απευθυνθω σε επαγγελματια λοιπον αφου οπως λετε μονος δε μπορω να κανω δουλεια

----------


## jimk

> Ξ€ΞΉΟΞΏΟΞ±, 4km, ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ½Ο ΞΈΞ΅ΟΟΞ·ΟΞΉΞΊΞ± ΞΌΟΞΏΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ 20Km Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ΅ΟΞΉΞΊΞΏΞΉΞ½ΟΞ½ΞΉΞ±. ΞΞ΅ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΆΞ·ΟΟ Ξ±ΟΞΏΟ Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»ΞΏΟ ΟΟΞΏΞ²Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ± ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΞΉΞ΄ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ΅ΟΞΉΞΏΟΞ· ΞΊΞ±ΟΞΉ ΟΟΞΏΟΟΞΏ ΟΞΉΞ³ΞΏΟΟΞ± ΟΟΞΌΞ²Ξ±ΞΉΞ½Ξ΅ΞΉ. ΞΞ΄Ο Ξ΅ΟΟ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ΅ Ξ²ΞΏΟΞ½ΞΏ Ξ΄ΞΉΟΞ»Ξ± ΟΞ΅ ΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΟ Ξ±Ξ½ ΟΟΞ·ΟΟΞ΅ ΞΈΞΌΞ± ΟΞ±ΟΞ΅ΞΌΞ²ΞΏΞ»ΟΞ½ Ξ΄Ξ΅ ΞΈΞ± ΟΞ± ΞΆΞ΅ΟΞΎΞ· Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ± Ξ»ΞΏΞ³ΞΏ. ΞΞ± Ξ±ΟΞ΅ΟΞΈΟΞ½ΞΈΟ ΟΞ΅ Ξ΅ΟΞ±Ξ³Ξ³Ξ΅Ξ»ΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΞ± Ξ»ΞΏΞΉΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ±ΟΞΏΟ ΞΏΟΟΟ Ξ»Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞΏΞ½ΞΏΟ Ξ΄Ξ΅ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ο Ξ΄ΞΏΟΞ»Ξ΅ΞΉΞ±



Ξ£Ξ΅ ΞΊΞΏΞ½ΟΞΉΞ½Ξ· Ξ±ΟΞΏΟΟΞ±ΟΟΞ·  ΟΟΞ±ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΆΞ΅ΟΞΎΞ·;ΞΞΉΞ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅ Ξ΄ΞΏΞΊΞΉΞΌΞ· Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΄Ξ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ±Ξ½ ΟΟΞ±ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ.Ξ€Ξ± 4 ΟΞ»ΞΌ  Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΟΞ± Ξ»Ξ΅Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ»ΞΉΞ³Ξ±,Ξ±Ξ½ Ξ΅ΞΉΞ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏΟΞ·ΟΞΏΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΏΞΉ Ξ΄ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ±ΞΈΞΌΞΏΞΉ ΟΞ±ΞΉΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏΞ»ΞΏ , Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ± Ξ±ΟΞΏΟ Ξ»Ξ΅Ο ΞΏΟΞΉ ΟΞ±Ξ΅ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞΉ 20ΟΞ»ΞΌ  ΟΞΏΟΞ΅ Ξ»ΞΏΞ³ΞΉΞΊΞ± Ξ· ΞΉΟΟΟΟ ΟΞΏΟΟ  ΞΈΞ± Ξ΅ΞΉΞ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ± watt.ΞΟΞΏΟΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞΉ ΟΟΞΏΟΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΌΞ²Ξ±ΞΉΞ½Ξ΅ΞΉ...Ξ£Ξ΅ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»ΞΏ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞΏΟ  ΟΞΏ Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ΄ΞΏΞΊΞΉΞΌΞ±ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ΅ ΟΞ΅ΟΞΏΞΉΞ± Ξ±ΟΞΏΟΟΞ±ΟΞ·;Ξ³ΞΉΞ± Ξ½Ξ± Ξ±ΟΞΏΞΊΞ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏ Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ΄Ξ΅ΟΞΏΞΌΞ΅Ξ½ΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ±ΞΈΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞΏΞΉΞ± Ξ²Ξ»Ξ±Ξ²Ξ· ΟΞΏ ΞΌΞ·ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ·ΞΌΞ±.

----------


## jimk

> Τιποτα, 4km, και ενω θεωρητικα μπορεις μεχρι και 20Km να εχεις επικοινωνια. Δε το συζητω αφου λεμε εχει και αλλος προβλημα στην ιδια περιοχη κατι υποπτο σιγουρα συμβαινει. Εδω εχω μετρησει σε βουνο διπλα σε κεραια που αν υπηρχε θμα παρεμβολων δε θα χα ζευξη για κανενα λογο. Θα απευθυνθω σε επαγγελματια λοιπον αφου οπως λετε μονος δε μπορω να κανω δουλεια



Σε κοντινη αποσταστη  υπαρχει ζευξη;Για κανε δοκιμη να δεις αν υπαρχει.Τα 4 χλμ  δεν τα λες και και λιγα,αν ειναι φορητοι και οι δυο σταθμοι παιζει ρολο , αλλα αφου λες οτι παει μεχρι 20χλμ  τοτε λογικα η ισχυς τους  θα ειναι αρκετα watt.Οποτε κατι υποπτο συμβαινει...Σε αλλο μερος  το εχεις δοκιμασει σε τετοια αποσταση;για να αποκλειστει το ενδεχομενο του να εχει παθει καποια βλαβη το μηχανημα.

----------


## picdev

έρχεται και το βαν της ΕΕΕΤ και τα βρίσκει ολα

----------


## ziki

> έρχεται και το βαν της ΕΕΕΤ και τα βρίσκει ολα



Πιστευεις πως η καταγγελια στην ΕΕΕΤ θα εχει αμεσα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## picdev

Αυτή τη δουλειά κάνει η Εεετ , έχει μονάδες Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη .
Προσωπικά έχω δει κλήση που έχει στείλει για λάθος κανάλι σε  wifi λινκ

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## radiofonias

Ναι θα ρθουν και θα μετρήσουν, η καταγγελία πρέπει να ειναι συγκεκριμένη και οχι αόριστη.
Ξερω περίπτωση που ηρθαν  επειδή ενα FM λινκ απο Χαλκιδική είχε αχρηστεύσει δίκτυο 50 ασυρμάτων υπηρεσίας.Ηρθαν άμεσα μέτρησαν πήγαν απέναντι μεριά και σε μια βδομάδα είχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## picdev

Ο εξοπλισμός της υπηρεσίας αγοράστηκε  τις καλές εποχές του 2004, και όντως κάνουν δουλειά όπως έχω ακούσει και έχω δει .
Τώρα αν θα λυθεί άμεσα είναι και στο χέρι αυτού νου που κάνει τη μλκ, αλλά δεν το συμφέρει 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Συναντήθηκαν δυο άσχετοι (εκ του μη σχετικός) και συμπέραναν με σιγουριά ότι : "_Το πιθανοτερο σεναριο στο οποιο καταληξαμε ειναι να εχει εγκατασταθει καποιο UHF scanner στη περιοχη, το οποιο ειναι επικινδυνο οσο και παρανομο.",_ και θα πρέπει να τρέξει το βαν και τρεις - τέσσερις άνθρωποι να βρούν αν η Μοσάντ, η ΕΥΠ, η ΚΚΒ, έβαλαν Woodpecker στην Area 51;

----------


## kioan

Ο λόγος που αρχικά ανέφερα τον Εθνικό Κανονισμό Κατανομής Ζωνών Συχνοτήτων και ρώτησα και την ακριβή συχνότητα λειτουργίας της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής, δεν ήταν τυχαίος. 

Αν η συσκευή σου όντως έχει ρυθμιστεί να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο κανάλι στα 450MHz και αν δούμε τι αναφέρει ο ΕΚΚΖΣ για τις συχνότητες 450-470MHz, θα καταλάβεις πως μάλλον εσύ είσαι προκαλείς παρεμβολές σε κάποιον άλλο  :Wink:

----------


## nikknikk4

το PMR τι ειναι ?

----------


## picdev

> το PMR τι ειναι ?



Τα pmr εχουν συγκεκριμένα κανάλια , έχουν χαμηλή ισχύ και δεν χρειάζονται άδεια .
Τα χρησιμοποιούν σε μαγαζιά κτλ 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimk

> το PMR τι ειναι ?



 walkie talkie...
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/244/walkie-...?keyphrase=pmr

----------


## nikknikk4

> Τα pmr εχουν συγκεκριμένα κανάλια , έχουν χαμηλή ισχύ και δεν χρειάζονται άδεια .
> Τα χρησιμοποιούν σε μαγαζιά κτλ
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk








> walkie talkie...
> https://www.skroutz.gr/c/244/walkie-...?keyphrase=pmr




το PMR τι ειναι ? 

η ερωτηση που εκανα ειναι για τη φωτο  στο post #15
γνωριζετε κατι για αυτο ?

----------


## kioan

Το τι σημαίνει η σύντμηση PMR στα πλαίσια του ΕΚΚΖΣ περιγράφεται στη σελίδα 7 του εγγράφου που έδωσα παραπάνω (σελ 4883 του ΦΕΚ).



Πάντως τα PMR που υπάρχουν στο link του skroutz λειτουργούν στα 446MHz (αναφέρονται ως PMR446 στον ΕΚΚΖΣ και διέπονται από συγκεκριμένη νομοθεσία, ΦΕΚ328 19/032002) οπότε εξορισμού δεν μπορούν να είναι τα ίδια με αυτά που συζητάμε και τα οποία λειτουργούν στα 450+ MHz  :Wink:

----------


## nikknikk4

> *Το τι σημαίνει η σύντμηση PMR* στα πλαίσια του ΕΚΚΖΣ περιγράφεται στη σελίδα 7 του εγγράφου που έδωσα παραπάνω (σελ 4883 του ΦΕΚ).    Πάντως τα PMR που υπάρχουν στο link του skroutz λειτουργούν στα 446MHz (αναφέρονται ως PMR446 στον ΕΚΚΖΣ και διέπονται από συγκεκριμένη νομοθεσία, ΦΕΚ328 19/032002) οπότε εξορισμού δεν μπορούν να είναι τα ίδια με αυτά που συζητάμε και τα οποία λειτουργούν στα 450+ MHz




  τι ειναι  αυτο το *PMR*  που ειναι που υπαρχει  στη φωτο στο post #15 ?
γνωριζεις κατι ?

----------


## Satcom

Μα τόσο δύσκολο είναι? :Huh:

----------


## nikknikk4

> Μα τόσο δύσκολο είναι?



Τάκη αφου το ξερεις για πες .

----------


## Satcom

> Τάκη αφου το ξερεις για πες .



Ξέρεις και μάλιστα πολύ καλά τι είναι! :Lol: 

146

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ξέρεις και μάλιστα πολύ καλά τι είναι!
> 
> 146



καλα οτι να ναι...



ρε παιδια αν ξερει καποιος ασ μας πει 
μην το ξεχειλωνουμε με *ασχετα* post

----------


## MacGyver

Ότι νάναι, τρόλ, για δέσιμο η χιούμορ ακατανόητου επιπέδου;

----------


## aktis

Απ οτι κατάλαβα ζικι χρησιμοποιείς αυτό ; http://www.trimble.com/Survey/tdl450l.aspx 
Πιθανότατα το πρόβλημα σου να είναι στο setup του μηχανήματος , να πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο κανάλι που επιτρέπεται στην Ευρώπη αλλά με χαμηλότερο θόρυβο απο αυτο που ήδη χρησιμοποιείς 
Εγω στην θεση σου θα συμβουλευόμουνα το τεχνικό τμήμα της αντιπροσωπείας ή τον κατασκευαστή κατευθείαν και όχι την άποψη κάποιου άλλου μεμονωμένου χρήστη

----------

